# generador de energia estatica



## Maykol (Ago 14, 2006)

estoy construyendo un generador de estatica pero no se mucho de ese tema,tengo un proyecto de ciencias en este año estoy estudiando electronica, he buscado sobre este tema en internet y no e conseguido nada sera q alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## rojewski (Ago 14, 2006)

un generador de electricidad estatica? es como el generador de vanndergraf o un generador de iones negativos? especifica un poco que funcion te piden.


----------



## Maykol (Ago 21, 2006)

si, si es un generador de "Van de graaff" octuve respuestas en una pagina llamada:www.sc.ehu.es.com, pero si consigues otra o saves del tema me lo podras facilitar?

 muchas gracias


----------



## marcoayon (Abr 7, 2007)

Yo estoy ineresado en construir un Generador de iones negativos....alguien me puede ayudar con esto ya que no conozco mucho del tema, si tuvieran un plano se los agradecere pasarmelo por favor.


----------



## tiggerleon (Jul 24, 2007)

Hasta ahora no he encontrado como realizar un generador de estatica pero si he encontrado muchos proyectos sobre el generador de Van de Graaff o generador de MAT (Muy Alta Tension).

Puedes encontrar como hacerlo en esta página:

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/mat/mat.htm

es un diseño electronico de ese famoso generador e incluye su fuente de alimentacion.

En teoria debe generar hasta 360 mil voltios pero en la práctica no los alcanza... Pero da fabulosas chispas de hasta 40cm de distancia con un ruido estremecedor...   

El problema que encontre con este generador es que descarga su energia a tierra muy drásticamente y solo a tierra mientras un verdadero generador de estatica descarga hacia cualquier cuerpo aunque no se encuentre conectado a tierra... Claro que este generador tambien descarga al aire pero la idea es un aparato que genere descargas de energia estatica a cualquier cuerpo metalico que se encuentre a su alcance sin importar si éste esta aislado o no porque de lo contrario seria muy peligroso su manejo ya que una descarga directa al cuerpo podria causar daños en el sistema nervioso...  claro esto si fabricas el generador con un poco mas de intensidad del recomendado...  pero de lo contrario solo te causará un buen susto...   

Espero te sirva de ayuda y porfavor me avisas si consigues mas información sobre el tema porque tambien me interesa muchisimo el generador de estática.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 24, 2007)

hola compañeros.
 no se si sera cierto o no, ero en una ocasion me comentaron que como elemento emisor de iones negativos se podia utilizar una simple lampara de vapor de mercurio con su respectiva reactancia, pero habia que quitarle el cristal exterior que la protege. 

vuelvo a repetir que dicha información no se si sera cierta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2007)

En este post se ablo de un tema muy parecido:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/filtro-aire-electricidad-estatica-8715/


----------



## tiggerleon (Jul 25, 2007)

las lamparas de vapor de mercurio lo que generan es un arco electrico similar al de la soldadura electrica con electrodo. En este caso lo que se emite es una radiacion producto de la fusion del metal con la circulacion de la energia electrica...  mejor dicho, lo que emite es luz ultravioleta que se usa en algunos lugares para irradiar al aire y quemar las bacterias que se encuentren en el.  Este sistema no es recomendable ya que la radiacion ultravioleta tambien quema la piel y puede causar daños graves a los ojos.

Ese seria el caso de que alguien quisiera hacer un equipo para limpiar el aire que tambien lo hace un ionizador de ambiente como un generador de iones negativos...  pero en este caso me parece que no es eso lo que buscamos...  

Lo que buscamos es un generador de energia estatica...  un generador que descargue energia hacia cualquier cuerpo metalico que se encuentre en la proximidad y en caso de no encontrar ningun objeto metalico que lo descargue en el aire...   Si tienen alguna duda mandenme un privado y conversamos mejor.


----------

